# Shooting Paintballs With My Srs



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw Bills video on paint balls and wondered what I could do with them with my single 1745 tubes and an SRS. I use these to keep pigeons of off the roof of the house across the street. It has been vacant for a couple of years the bank took it over. These pigeons seem to think it is theres now so i keep them flying with the paint balls. The last shot in the video is 245 fps with a paint ball. They weigh 43 grain and at that speed you get 5.73 foot pounds of energy. I know they can be deadly I have killed two pigeons with them. There is no way I would shoot at anybody with these things they create to much energy.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The paintball guns can shoot 300fps. That's usually the max allowable speed on fields around here. 245 is not unheard of for human shots.It will sting though.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i use paint balls as a warning shot for stray dogs, cats, birds , and people .


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

RH, ever have one burst in the pouch?
I don't paintball, but I see them everywhere. I've even seen small paintballs like you'd shoot from a blowgun. Have you tried them as well?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> RH, ever have one burst in the pouch?
> I don't paintball, but I see them everywhere. I've even seen small paintballs like you'd shoot from a blowgun. Have you tried them as well?


 asy clean up. its mostly corn syrup and food dye , non stainable , unless its unstained wooden slingshot . any paintball is good, unless you want to use the grenade ones, thats where the water balloon slingshots come into play 








e


----------

